# Can you make shirts for me?



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

While im in the process of getting my screen printing business setup (currently doing sublimation and heat press) I need to farm out this job. I'm looking for 50 shirts - black cotton-poly blend (Gildan) shirts, unsure of sizes this time. The logo is attached. They are looking to put the logo in the upper left corner of the shirt. They have a few minor touches to complete on the logo so it is not finalized but im just trying to get prices for the customer. If people could PM me with prices (with shipping to 52001 area code) I would appreciate it.


----------



## MAtshirts (Dec 4, 2012)

is this logo going on front and back of the shirt? my contact info is in my signature, if you want to get with me to share a little more detail I can give you my pricing and we could work something out


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

nice to know you. So you want this to be printed, right? If you want to know the price, please contact, i thought i can help you.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

This logo will just be going on the front only, in the upper left corner. If you could provide me prices, I would greatly appreciated it. Printed please.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

sent you a PM


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

If we can be of service let me know


----------

